
Show HN: SINATRA 2.0.1 IS OUT - kunpei
http://sinatrarb.com/2018/02/19/sinatra-2.0.1.html
======
epynonymous
sinatra was my favorite minimalist framework, the dsl is so clean and easy to
write, mvc was easy to bolt on, and it worked well for so many of my projects.
great to see that it's still being updated. fwiw, i went through a phase of
nodejs, and now golang, but i had a lot of productive years with ruby and
sinatra.

~~~
kunpei
Thanks for your comment! I'm glad to see your comment. I'm a maintainer of
Sinatra. Sinatra can continue to grow in the future, and then I'll make it
more easy to use and contribute.

Btw, I've also been using Sinatra in production environment and deal with
large traffic. And, but is the odd-even, I'm also currently working on the
golang team as my main side project :)

~~~
epynonymous
thank you so much for your contributions, i've been using sinatra since
version 1.4 or so back in 2011, that was when i first started using ruby to
develop mostly dynamic web apps and rest apis. back then i just felt rails was
too heavyweight and liked the simplicity and freedom from choosing what i used
in my stack, my favorite stack ended up being sinatra/haml/sequel, it was so
easy and fast to get projects up and running, rspec was also pretty nice for
testing.

the reason why i eventually went away from ruby was two-fold, the primary
reason being performance, i was using event machine for asynchronous work, but
it felt like it was an after thought, not really that powerful and a bolt on
after the language matured. with golang this was built in from the beginning
into the language. the second reason, which is almost as equally important,
was the deployment, with golang, all i have to do is copy a binary over to my
servers, i don't even need a compiler or runtime interpreter, it simplifies my
server deployments. but with ruby, i had to leverage rbenv and deploy this
everywhere.

i still recommend that folks use ruby if you need something developed quickly
that's quite powerful, the libraries are extensive and great, and sinatra is
excellent because it gives you the freedom of choice, unlike rails, which i
used a lot also, but felt that rails was too heavyweight, it tried to force
everything on me.

~~~
kunpei
Thanks for your comment! It's the same reason for you that I started sinatra
and padrino.

What you are thinking is very sharp and you will not be able to deny it at
least from a fair standpoint. However, while I write golang, I also love ruby.
Will it be the right place for the right person?

Last, I love the attitude to respect diversity.

------
elliottinvent
I find Sinatra to be the quickest and simplest way to get a simple Ruby web
app online. It was a godsend when I was starting out with Ruby development –
the learning curve for Rails is so steep and sometimes you want something that
just works, without all the Rails magic. Great to see it being kept up to
date.

~~~
kunpei
Thank you! I'm very pleased to see your comment. As you wish, I also want
Sinatra to be there so I'll continue to maintain Sinatra until the time comes.

